

How do you define a entrepreneur? - Gmase15

As I was driving through Washington, DC, on a gray raining day, strangely enough I began thinking about the need for more social entrepreneurs to step up. Kind of perplexed? As the polite fellow that I am, I will kindly explain. When I said “social entrepreneurs”, I was referring to the type of entrepreneurs that care as much for their profits as to their responsibility for others.<p>Then I started to imagine how I could make a difference while generating enough revenue to quote on quote “make it “. It dawned on me how much less of a burden it would be to focus solely on individual desires with little thought towards others (larger community) on the quest towards entrepreneurial freedom if you will.<p>My inherent definition of what I thought made up a“entrepreneur” was now suddenly facing significant resistance. Embarking on the journey to become an entrepreneur was now incomplete without consistent community oriented approaches while tending to profits. Are the two exclusively separate areas that cannot find common ground within a business model?  I optimistically (and most importantly realistically) chose to think differently.<p>If one makes enormous profits, with little to no consideration for others, are they a “entrepreneur”? To some the answer is yes, and to others, maybe, maybe not. I pose the question,what should the criteria be to define a entrepreneur?<p>Interestingly enough, I believe that many definitions can be applied to characterize this special individual. However, it takes much more (in my opinion) to be a successful “entrepreneur” (monetarily speaking) while improving the social wellness for others.<p>I believe “true” entrepreneurs meet the challenge of creating wealth for their stakeholders, families and themselves. Of course this is all easier said than done. There are major barriers facing entrepreneurs (mainly  self-doubt) including raising adequate capital.<p>The great entrepreneurs find ways to excel in all facets to improve their lives and others. They run competitive companies while doing all they can to give back.<p>How do we balance both, and who can we point to as examples?<p>The challenge is a daunting one, and the best will find ways to break down the misconceptions that support the notion that the two aren’t mutually beneficial.<p>It is imperative that new entrepreneurs understand that we, meaning society, cannot afford to continue down a path obsessing over profits without seeking ways to improve the lives of others.<p>Great entrepreneurs understand the social dynamics of their ideas, and they thrive to support others while obtaining adequate compensation.<p>But then again, I’m just an inspiring entrepreneur that wants to challenge the status quo. Until next time I leave you will this. Do you become an entrepreneur to become rich, or do you do it to enrich your life and others?<p>- Gerald Mason
======
us
I looked at your original question than the one you ended up asking about
(which I think differs slightly from just the general idea of the title
itself), so I'll try to answer this in two ways...

I am not sure I would call Steve Jobs a social entrepreneur the way most
people define the words "social entrepreneur". He certainly doesn't make huge
donations or contributions to many non-profits, but does his work impact
millions of people and drive innovation greatly? Yes. Even if its not the kind
of work that solves problems relating to global warming or poverty, it has
it's own kind of impact. Does all that work vastly help improve technology as
well as the quality of life in some way? I think most would agree that the
answer is a definite hell yes regardless of what they think the definition of
the word social entrepreneur is.

I may not be doing something like Sal Khan with the Khan Academy or anything
like Bill Gates with his foundation, so in that sense I'm not a social
entrepreneur, but I'd like to believe that what I am doing (or trying to do)
does have impact in people's lives and help make some people's lives better
albeit not to the extent of Steve Jobs or the greater social good. I don't
believe I'm just aiming at some profit number and blindly ignoring my fellow
man either. I think that solving a problem and making someone's life better is
still a social impact, albeit not in the way people would think of a social
entrepreneur, but that's fine by me.

That said, I view the definition of what constitutes an "entrepreneur" does
not matter whether they are doing something noble or not. An entrepreneur to
me is anyone taking the risk to run their own business. That is the general
definition in the vaguest (is that even a word?) sense. A startup entrepreneur
or a social entrepreneur are specific types of entrepreneurs. Nothing more,
nothing less. Of course this is all personal opinion.

